# Anyone fancy a wee meet at Hillington



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Hello folks

Fancy a wee get together at Hillington sometime? It's been ages since we last had one at our place so would be nice to say hello again and hopefully catch up? 

I have moved into a smaller unit but still have good inside space should it be required.....

I'm open to dates - just wanted to say my place is available should it gather enough interest


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd be up for that + son. As long as it fits with work.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

could be up for it too if i ever get my finger out and get the car used.lol.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, and get the wheels back on!!


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Great stuff*

That's great!

Any date suggestions? A Sat afternoon maybe?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

27th?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*27th*



Grizzle said:


> 27th?


Sound fine to me lads. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Audio Advice said:


> Sound fine to me lads. Anyone else up for it?


possibly. . .I saw a car you had done in the town centre tonight, a wee black C2 with twin exit exhausts. . . by GOD it was loud :lol:

Clocked the wee audioadvice sticker in the quarter window :thumb:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

we might pop up seeing as its on a saturday

if I had a windscreen in the polo i'd bring that before it takes covers till march, maybe get william to bring the x5


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

might take a pop up if i have a new car by then.

Kenny was giving me pelters on sunday for still having the old toledo! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jordan said:


> might take a pop up if i have a new car by then.
> 
> Kenny was giving me pelters on sunday for still having the old toledo! :lol:


Kenny cant give anyone pelters... he has Air :lol:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Kenny cant give anyone pelters... he has Air :lol:


POW!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Yeah, and get the wheels back on!!


lol and i thought nobody noticed..ha ha,,,can you tell what i was doing?

cars away getting mot'd this week so this weekend might be a possibility.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I can only guess, but your wheels look fantastically shiny. Have noticed it missing, guessed it was MOT time.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive been detailing the wheel arches ,eg painting the rusty calipers etc,coating everything that can be eg wishbones in 6 coats of smoothrite paint then detailing the inner arches from dirty to see your face in them.

get the car back from the rip off garage ( last time i use them ) tomorrow.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

robtech said:


> ive been detailing the wheel arches ,eg painting the rusty calipers etc,coating everything that can be eg wishbones in 6 coats of smoothrite paint then detailing the inner arches from dirty to see your face in them.
> 
> get the car back from the rip off garage ( last time i use them ) tomorrow.


just posted these pics on the forum of the arches

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2974947#post2974947


----------

